# Amplificador Stereo TDA7265 50W + PCB



## YIROSHI (Jun 5, 2012)

Les comparto este excelente Amplificador diseñado por mi se trata del Amplificador TDA7265 Stereo de 25W + 25W, funciona a maravilla para Impedancias tanto de 4Ω y 8Ω, usar Trafo mínimo de 10V 0 10V AC hasta 15V 0 15V AC o fuente Maxima de +/-22V DC, su calidad es excelente y su potencia es realmente muy buena, espero que les haya gustado cualquier duda la comentan compañeros 

Saludos Compañeros


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 5, 2012)

Hola *Yiroshi* otra ves haciendo un excelente aporte, te felicito, gracias por compartir tus diseños; cuanto debe ser el amperaje del transformador; unos 3 ó 4 amperios


----------



## YIROSHI (Jun 5, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Hola *Yiroshi* otra ves haciendo un excelente aporte, te felicito, gracias por compartir tus diseños; cuanto debe ser el amperaje del transformador; unos 3 ó 4 amperios



Gracias por el comentario Compañero SERGIOD, los comparto con el mayor gusto pues mira Trafo Minimo 1.5Amp...Maximo 3.5Amp Total, pero con 2Amp o 2.5Amp es mas optimo su rendimiento eso si hay que colocarle un buen disipador porque se calienta un poco,  pero suena como un ampli de 80W es buenisimo este integrado saca realmente lo que trae 25W + 25W recomendable Speakers Minimo de 50W a Max de 100W por canal y su sonido es una maravilla, comprobado 100%

saludos compañero


----------



## CCB (Jun 6, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> usar Trafo mínimo de 10V 0 10V AC hasta 15V 0 15V AC o fuente Maxima de +/-22V DC, su calidad es excelente y su potencia es realmente muy buena, espero que les haya gustado cualquier duda la comentan compañeros
> 
> Saludos Compañeros



Hola le felicito pero aun mas por que eres de los primeros o de los pocos que al subir o presentar un esquema de un proyecto incluyes cual es el voltaje de alimentacion sea en AC/corriente.alterna y en CC/corriente.continua eso es lo mas correcto eh indicado por que si solo dices 22V  al comprar el trafo y rectificarle esos 22V pasan a cerca de 30V con lo cual quemaria los componentes, buen aporte, gracias



PDT: preguntare su precio y comparandolo con otros vere cual es el mas conveniente para armar, comentare...


----------



## Mauro555 (Jun 6, 2012)

Excelente aporte Yiro, muy lindo el pcb y las especificaciones, La pregunta es SW1 y SW2 que seria? van Switchs? y q funcion cumplirian?
Un abrazo


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Yiroshi, quiero corregir algo, en el PDF, es "forosDEelectronica.com", jejeje, faltó el "DE"...

Muy bueno el ampli, voy a ver cuando me lo puedo armar.

Caucanito, por las dudas te comento que en el foro, el 90% de los que comentan sobre la alimentación, si no está especificada si es CA o CC, por defecto se entiende que es CC...  ...

Saludos (的问候，并很好的项目。)


----------



## YIROSHI (Jun 6, 2012)

Gracias por sus comentarios compañeros, si compañero Caucanito es bueno comentar sobre la fuente de alimentacion de este tipo de amplis.

Compañero Mauro555 gracias por tu comentario, si son Switchs su funcion es activar o desactivar el Mute y el Stand-By igual que en el TDA7294 entre otros IC que lo traen, en el datasheet del TDA7265 encontraras muchas especificaciones y varias configuraciones de este excelente ampli.

Compañero DJ T3 gracias por el dato, pero no lo coloque porque me parecio mejor asi, y en muchos de mis archivos que he subido esta asi pero no por error  si no que pinta mejor asi, tambien creo que es por costumbre de mi Pais no colocar DE, PARA o cosas asi en las Webs

Saludos compañeros (=^_^) º 谢谢 朋友


----------



## Mauro555 (Oct 2, 2012)

En el SW1 se observa 3 pines para la conexión del switch o pulsador, mi duda es por que todos los switchs que conozco tienen 2 pines, el 3ero donde iria conectado?


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 2, 2012)

uno esta conectado a +20v y el otro a gnd y el del medio es el que conmuta y esta direccionado para mute si no me equivoco


----------



## Mauro555 (Oct 2, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> uno esta conectado a +20v y el otro a gnd y el del medio es el que conmuta y esta direccionado para mute si no me equivoco



Gracias por contestar Sergio, pero tengo 3 conectores y el switch tiene 2!


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 3, 2012)

Mauro555 dijo:


> Gracias por contestar Sergio, pero tengo 3 conectores y el switch tiene 2!



busca uno de tres para que mires la reaccion que genera


----------



## SAYTRONIC (Oct 3, 2012)

Mauro555 dijo:


> Gracias por contestar Sergio, pero tengo 3 conectores y el switch tiene 2!



Buen día Mauro555, puede usar un swich de codillo que tiene 3 pines, le dejo una imagen que tome del Forista para explicarle la conexión de este circuito con el interruptor de codillo, esta magnifico el PCB de YIROSHI en mi experiencia de amplificadores este amplificador está muy bien diseñado, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Mauro555 (Oct 3, 2012)

SAYTRONIC dijo:


> Buen día Mauro555, puede usar un swich de codillo que tiene 3 pines, le dejo una imagen que tome del Forista para explicarle la conexión de este circuito con el interruptor de codillo, esta magnifico el PCB de YIROSHI en mi experiencia de amplificadores este amplificador está muy bien diseñado, gracias por el aporte.



Gracias por contestar SAYTRONIC. Yo tenia entendido que iban Switchs tipo pulsadores, y los que veo ahi en la imagen son llaves de 2 puntos. Cuando lo arme vere que pasa.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mauro555 dijo:


> Gracias por contestar SAYTRONIC. Yo tenia entendido que iban Switchs tipo pulsadores, y los que veo ahi en la imagen son llaves de 2 puntos. Cuando lo arme vere que pasa.



No se si ya lo armaste, y te sacaste las dudas, así mismo contesto.

En esos puntos se utiliza pulsadores o cualquiera que cumpla con, uno inversor (3 pines), y otro simple (2 pines), de ahí a lo que quieras conectar, siempre y cuando cumpla con las condiciones.

Puede ser pulsadores, switch, llaves comunes, etc. Hasta un micro-controlador..

Saludos


----------



## nightwolf62 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hola yiroshi estaba viendo en el datasheet que aguanta hasta +-25 volts el circuito integrado o trabajara muy exigido , porque tengo un transformador de 17+17 v.c.a que rectificado me quedaria 23.97 volts teoricamente serviria no ????


----------



## roman acolt (Ene 31, 2013)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Les comparto este excelente Amplificador diseñado por mi se trata del Amplificador TDA7265 Stereo de 25W + 25W, funciona a maravilla para Impedancias tanto de 4Ω y 8Ω, usar Trafo mínimo de 10V 0 10V AC hasta 15V 0 15V AC o fuente Maxima de +/-22V DC, su calidad es excelente y su potencia es realmente muy buena, espero que les haya gustado cualquier duda la comentan compañeros
> 
> Saludos Compañeros



que tal amigo, me parece muy interesante tu proyecto sin embargo tengo una duda, podre utilizar parlantes de 6 ohms??; por tu atención prestada gracias


----------



## juanchilp (Feb 8, 2013)

lo tengo andando a 6 Ohms y no ha pasado nada... lo alimento con +/-16 DC, superando los 18 w aprox. se empieza a distorsionar, asi q supongo que hasta 15w se escucha aceptable, lo que es muy bueno y se destaca de éste integrado que es estéreo y calienta muy poco o casi nada, con un pequeño disipador alcanza. Saludos


----------



## ericksm (Feb 21, 2013)

Gracias por la informacion, lo arme y lo estoy alimentando con baterias de 12v a 1A, ahora solo me falta hacerle la fuente para que funcione a mas potencia que es lo que quiero, tomare la info que publicaron sobre la realizacion de las fuentes para los amplificadores 

Pueden ver como me quedo en mis fotos 
Gracias por los aportes


----------



## darkwaffen (Abr 27, 2013)

que buen proyecto tenia 2-tda7265 nuevos guardados les daré uso gracias
en cuanto lo termine se los muestro


----------



## darkwaffen (May 1, 2013)

arme este amplificador 
tengo el problema que se distorsiana y el sonido es muy leve
ya lo arme use los componente que especificas  que podria estar pasando


----------



## ericksm (May 23, 2013)

No hay potenciometro, la ganancia es constante para determinada entrada
El nivel de sonido a la salida varia variando en nivel de la entrada, yo lo pruebo con un walkman y si me funciona



darkwaffen dijo:


> arme este amplificador
> tengo el problema que se distorsiana y el sonido es muy leve
> ya lo arme use los componente que especificas  que podria estar pasando



Puede que no estes usando una buena fuente, si estas usando baterias ,verifica que esten cargadas como minimo al 80% 

Yo tambien tengo ese problema pero es por las baterias, con un cargador si me funciona y amplifica bien


----------



## darkwaffen (May 26, 2013)

ok te agradesco tu informacion probare


----------



## fermin luna (Sep 28, 2013)

darkwaffen dijo:


> ok te agradesco tu informacion probare



y darkwaffen, te funcionó? pregunto porque estoy por hacer uno y no me quiero mandar por mandar 

saludos!


----------



## darkwaffen (Sep 28, 2013)

si ya lo hise  esta bueno


----------



## ericksm (Sep 29, 2013)

Solo les informo que tengan cuidado , ya malogre dos TDA con este circuito por:

-una polarizacion inversa.
-alimentacion no filtrada 

Tengan cuidado con esos puntos, el circuito no posee proteccion alguna con ninguno de los problemas mencionados...


----------



## brunodemus (Oct 16, 2013)

Una consulta
¿A que es lo que le llaman  "Z 5v" en el circuito?

Desde ya, gracias!


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 16, 2013)

brunodemus dijo:


> Una consulta
> ¿A que es lo que le llaman  "Z 5v" en el circuito?
> 
> Desde ya, gracias!



Es una bomba que explota cuando se le alimenta 5V; ; denominada bomba Z . *Lo que si es*: un diodo Zener de 5V


----------



## brunodemus (Oct 16, 2013)

Que sea una bomba era buen motivo para no hacer el amplificador 

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, cuando lo arme subo algunas fotos!

Saludos!


----------



## brunodemus (Oct 16, 2013)

Otra preguntita...

Hay alguna diferencia entre usar el TDA7265 o el TDA7265a ? 
Hago esta pregunta ya que en mi ciudad no consigo el integrado y tengo que comprarlo por encargue. 
Si hubiese alguna diferencia que hiciese a uno mejor que el otro quizás alguien que sepa un poco mas me pueda guiar en la elección.

Desde ya muchas gracias!

Saludos


----------



## fermin luna (Jul 11, 2014)

muchas gracias! 

heredé alto trafo de 12+12 AC 10A, clava en 16V DC y piquito. teóricamente quedaría entregando ~12W

encontré uno por suerte en mi taller y ya imprimí el archivo con la impresora láser. cuando avance un poco subo foto o comento Ω


----------



## lucas trucco (Oct 30, 2014)

hola, me pueden decir que tal funciona el ampli este? y si es compatible este diseño con los TDA7269A, TDA7265 and TDA7265B. saludos


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 31, 2014)

lucas trucco dijo:


> hola, me pueden decir que tal funciona el ampli este? y si es compatible este diseño con los TDA7269A, TDA7265 and TDA7265B. saludos


 


lucas trucco Funciona muy bien, en mi caso hay que rediseñar un poco el PCB para que la GND quede cerrando el PCB, pero tal como esta funciona excelente

 Si tanto para el TDA7269 y TDA7265 el PCB es compatible para los 2 porque tienen la misma configuración, solo hay que tener muy en cuenta que el TDA7269 se alimenta con un voltaje menor y el TDA7265 con un voltaje mayor el cual da mas potencia, eso lo debes revisar en sus respectivos Datasheet


----------



## jorges (Mar 2, 2015)

hola una consulta segun entiendo se puede usar con fuente +/- dc, la pregunta seria que modificacion debo hacerle a este circuito para que funcione con una bateria de 12 vol 7a(siempre hablando de fuente 
"no" simetrica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2015)

Página 2 de 11 "*Fig 2* Typical Application Circuit in Single Supply" : TDA7265


----------



## ivanneira (Jun 5, 2015)

Armé este amplificador y anda excelente. Tengo el problema que soy muy nuevo en la electrónica y no se cómo poner un potenciómetro para controlar el volumen. (valores y conexión) ¿Alguno me da una mano?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2015)

Bienvenido !

Usar el buscador . . . ¿ No se te ocurrió ? 

Te quedó lindo !

Las entradas son con cable blindado 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=poner+potenciometro+volumen


----------



## ivanneira (Jun 5, 2015)

sabés que pasa? que cuando sabés tan poquito como yo es difícil poner en la búsqueda *"usar un potenciómetro para volumen en el amplificador de 50 que hizo el capo de yiroshi y con mucho cuidado que no vaya usar una configuración que de alguna manera termine rompiendo lo que tanto me costó hacer y haga que me dedique a albañil de por vida"*
tengo cable blindado, pero era la prueba de funcionamiento, muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 5, 2015)

La entrada de audio de cualquier amplificador se puede poner en corto (a masa) por lo cual no hay mayores peligros.

En todas las etapas amplificadoras se puede poner un potenciómetro de volumen logarítmico de 20 o 22 o 25 kOhms.

Si todavía no lo encendiste , lee ésto :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## alexgo22mx (Jun 25, 2015)

Hola , soy nuevo en el foro y quiero preguntar ,porque quiero armar este amplificador y no pretendo usar el mute , si se puede colocar una resistencia al lado positivo de la fuente , y asi simplificar el circuito..
De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## ivanneira (Jun 25, 2015)

alexgo22mx dijo:


> Hola , soy nuevo en el foro y quiero preguntar ,porque quiero armar este amplificador y no pretendo usar el mute , si se puede colocar una resistencia al lado positivo de la fuente , y asi simplificar el circuito..
> De antemano muchas gracias



Yo no lo uso tampoco, puse un jumper directamente y no tuve problema.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 24, 2015)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Les comparto este excelente Amplificador diseñado por mi se trata del Amplificador TDA7265 Stereo de 25W + 25W, funciona a maravilla para Impedancias tanto de 4Ω y 8Ω, usar Trafo mínimo de 10V 0 10V AC hasta 15V 0 15V AC o fuente Maxima de +/-22V DC, su calidad es excelente y su potencia es realmente muy buena, espero que les haya gustado cualquier duda la comentan compañeros
> 
> Saludos Compañeros



Se ve padre el amplificador, tengo el transformador indicado para este amp, que tal sera este TDA para unos monitores?

Me causa mucha curiusidad de como realiza esas PCB tan chidas, con que programa las realiza y porque dice Made In Sichuan son pcb chinas?


----------



## CHUWAKA (Sep 25, 2015)

jaja se ve que no conoses al maestro yiroshi....o alias yetrox jeje super off topic


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 25, 2015)

Como vera soy nuevo en el Foro, no conozco casi a nadie, por eso pregunte con que programa hace las placas.

Mi no conocer maestro de audio, mi fuerte no es el audio es la Robótica, es por eso que pregunto para los conocedores en Audio, como se comporta este TDA en monitores de Audio.

Lo que si me he dado cuenta es que la mayoria del Foro conocen mucho de Audio. 

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jun 16, 2016)

observando el diagrama se pueden retirar todas las piezas indicadas como parte del mute y solo dejar c3 y conectar directamente a tierra la pata de mute  y asi dejarlo inactivo o en modo play.
estoy bien o algo me falto
ya que usaría un circuito de retardo de conexion


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jun 23, 2016)

según entendí de la hoja de datos
para anular el circuito del mute debo cumplir las siguientes condiciones:
el voltaje en pin 5 debe ser mas bajo que +Vs-6V (pagina 7)
la corriente Iq debe estar entre 80 y 130 mA (Total Quiescent Current pagina 3).

según yo la resistencia seria =  +vs-6v-voltaje deseado/Quiescent Current elegida.

quedaría mas o menos así según entendi


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jul 5, 2016)

finalmente el mudo hablo.
del diagrama que se encuentra en el data se agrega una resistencia de 15k antes de r2 y c3 y se deja r4 únicamente y se retira el resto de los componentes de la sección de mute y stand-bye.


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 30, 2016)

Muy buen amplificador; tengo por aqui en mano un amplificador que recicle de un minicomponente con ese TDA y posee fuente conmutada como tambien algunos filtros activos de entrada; estudiare las conexiones de estas tarjetas y colocare las fotos pronto; Dios les bendiga


----------



## Pinosaguirre (Nov 2, 2020)

Hola amigo, soy nuevo en todo esto de la electrónica y me ha apasionado el tema de los amplificadores, he armado de modo muy sencillo este modelo pero no me funciona, he colocado un transformador 12-0-12 vol ac y con una rectificadora simple que ofrece 18 vol dc, conecto todo pero no me funciona, alguna idea? Que puedo probar ahora?
Agradezco cualquier ayuda y felicito de todo corazón al autor de este proyecto.


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 24, 2022)

Hola*.
T*engo una pregunta, *¿ H*ay alguna manera de alimentar este integrado con una fuente simple?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Hola*.
> T*engo una pregunta, *¿ H*ay alguna manera de alimentar este integrado con una fuente simple?


¿ Miraste el datasheet ?


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 24, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Miraste el datasheet ?


Si, pero no se si se puede lograr usando algun circuito adicional o algo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Si, pero no se si se puede lograr usando algun circuito adicional o algo


Resumiendo, *NO *miraste *NADA *y preferiste preguntar para que alguien mire e interprete haciendo *TU *trabajo


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 25, 2022)

No teengo los mismos conocimientos que ustedes y por eso pregunto


----------



## Alexis0159 (Nov 25, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> No teengo los mismos conocimientos que ustedes y por eso pregunto


Esto es lo que quieres, no es nada de otro mundo.


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 25, 2022)

Alexis0159 dijo:


> Esto es lo que quieres, no es nada de otro mundo.


A que voltaje funciona?


----------



## Alexis0159 (Nov 25, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> A que voltaje funciona?


Lo máximo son 25v


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 25, 2022)

Puedo con 12v?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> A que voltaje funciona?


Seguimos sin mirar el datasheet 



SoySantiago dijo:


> No teengo los mismos conocimientos que ustedes y por eso pregunto


*NO *son mas conocimientos, es mas "Voluntad".
En el datasheet  está el circuito *perfectamente detallado* para hacer funcionar el integrado con fuente simple y los valores máximos, mínimos y nominales de tensión de operación además de otros datos necesarios para el cálculo de la fuente de alimentación


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 25, 2022)

Gracias, voy a ver si el circuito de la datasheet me conviene mas que el que me compartio @Alexis0159


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 25, 2022)

Para futuras consultas....
NO, la mayoría de veces los circuitos que figuran en el datasheet son empleados de forma general, lo que puede llegar a cambiar son algunos valores de los componentes para adaptarse a algo, o según requerimiento del fabricante del aparato.

Esto aplica a TODOS los datasheet que existen y que tengan diagrama de prueba o de aplicación típica...


----------



## malesi (Nov 25, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Seguimos sin mirar el datasheet
> 
> 
> *NO *son mas conocimientos, es mas "Voluntad".
> En el datasheet  está el circuito *perfectamente detallado* para hacer funcionar el integrado con fuente simple y los valores máximos, mínimos y nominales de tensión de operación además de otros datos necesarios para el cálculo de la fuente de alimentación





SoySantiago dijo:


> Gracias, voy a ver si el circuito de la datasheet me conviene mas que el que me compartio @Alexis0159




Hoy he dormido bien😆
Toma castellano, y gráfico ahora a pensar donde van las cositas
Ya no tienes escapatoria


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 30, 2022)

Hola a todos, armé el circuito con fuente simple y me está dando -17 V en la salida del parlante, cual puede ser el problema?
La otra salida me da continuidad y TDA sube de temperatura muy rápido.


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 30, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Hola a todos, arme el circuito con fuente simple y me esta dando -17v en la salida del parlante, cual puede ser el problema?
> La otra salida me da continuidad y TDA sube de temperatura muy rápido



Si no es en puente hay algo muuuy mal porque el capacitor de salida debería bloquear la continua. ¿ Placa mal echa ?, ¿ Algún puente de soldadura ?, ¿ Capacitor de salida muerto ?, ¿ Estará oscilando a mas no poder ?

¿ Fotos de la placa de ambas caras ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> La otra salida me da continuidad


Eso, en que condiciones lo mides  ?


----------



## SoySantiago (Nov 30, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Si no es en puente hay algo muuuy mal porque el capacitor de salida debería bloquear la continua. ¿ Placa mal echa ?, ¿ Algún puente de soldadura ?, ¿ Capacitor de salida muerto ?, ¿ Estará oscilando a mas no poder ?
> 
> ¿ Fotos de la placa de ambas caras ?


Ya revise y todo esta bien


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso, en que condiciones lo mides  ?


Conectado y desconectado de la corriente


----------



## malesi (Nov 30, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Ya revise y todo esta bien
> 
> Conectado y desconectado de la corriente


No vemos lo que has revisado...
Pon la foto por ambas caras, así vemos como trabajas
Si no estaremos hablando 1 mes, sin ver lo que hay


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 1, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> fuente simple





SoySantiago dijo:


> -17 V


🤯

O sea, hiciste un generador de tension negativa?...

O tienes al revés las puntas del tester, o baja batería, o no es fuente simple....

Fotoooosss... Ya nos cansamos de pedirle a todo el mundo que cuando se hable de un circuito, se precisan fotos de ambas caras del PCB, iluminadas y enfocadas, aparte del circuito en formato de imagen en lo posible...


----------



## malesi (Dic 1, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> 🤯
> 
> O sea, hiciste un generador de tension negativa?...
> 
> ...


Temo que te asustarás


----------



## SoySantiago (Dic 1, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Temo que te asustarás


De hecho si
Voy intentar montarlo bien, lo pruebo y publico fotos de ambas caras, perdon por mi inactividad pero he tenido algunos asuntos personales


----------



## SoySantiago (Dic 1, 2022)

Bueno esto es lo que tengo ahorita, yo se que es terrible pero no he encontrado cortos pero bueno, claramente necesito armarlo mucho mejor


DJ T3 dijo:


> 🤯
> 
> O sea, hiciste un generador de tension negativa?...
> 
> ...


Bueno ahí están las fotos, los capacitores de salida están bien y son nuevos, de hecho todos los componentes lo son
No, no es una batería es un cargador de laptop, es una fuente simple las puntas del tester las coloque bien, por eso me extraña, pero bueno mi experiencia es nula y no tengo idea


----------



## emilio177 (Dic 1, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Hola a todos, armé el circuito con fuente simple y me está dando -17 V en la salida del parlante, cual puede ser el problema?
> La otra salida me da continuidad y TDA sube de temperatura muy rápido.


La fuente simple.....  cual es el voltaje?
Si es fuente simple.... imposible te entregue -17v
Me dices cual diagrama armaste


SoySantiago dijo:


> yo se que es terrible


De alguna forma se empieza....
Trata de armarlo de esta forma


----------



## analogico (Dic 2, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 292592
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292593
> ...


*Desarmalo *todo  y armalo de nuevo,  usa un cautín de mas potencia y usa *Alambre *para hacer los puentes


----------



## malesi (Dic 2, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> De hecho si
> Voy intentar montarlo bien, lo pruebo y publico fotos de ambas caras, perdon por mi inactividad pero he tenido algunos asuntos personales


En este Foro somos reales y también comenzamos intentando, no lo dejes como única opción.
Sin prisa aunque pongas dos cables al día, pero bien puestos, ya verás que diferencia  
Y harás muchos circuitos y al final te quedaran bien _"Intentar es conseguir"_
@analogico y @emilio177 ya te han dado las pistas para que te quede bien.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 2, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> No, no es una batería es un cargador de laptop


Me refería a la batería del tester...

Mejor, como te dijeron, rearmalo con paciencia y a consciencia, ya que casi me muero de un infarto con esa placa... 😬


----------



## SoySantiago (Dic 2, 2022)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, voy a intentar armarlo siguiendo el diseño de un una pcb que viene en el datasheet


emilio177 dijo:


> La fuente simple.....  cual es el voltaje?
> Si es fuente simple.... imposible te entregue -17v


Es una fuente simple de 20v y 3.5a, 65W, el diagrama que segui fue este:


DJ T3 dijo:


> Me refería a la batería del tester...


Ahhh ok, si esta baja pero nunca me da voltajes negativos con otras cosas, ademas no lei bien cual era ek positivo y el negativo, yo medi usando la parte de los capacitores de salida como positivo


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 2, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> yo medi usando la parte de los capacitores de salida como positivo


Esto responde varias cosas.
Seguro no tienes conectado el parlante a la salida, con lo que el capacitor no puede descargar, asi que lo que mides es la tensión de salida con el capacitor descargado (casi un corto), y junto a


SoySantiago dijo:


> ademas no lei bien cual era ek positivo y el negativo


Esto da la respuesta del por qué el voltaje negativo...

Hay algo que no tiene sentido, y es medir mas de la mitad del voltaje de alimentación en la salida (Vcc/2 = tensión en la salida), que siendo 20Vcc deberías medir unos 10Vcc...

Trata de rehacer el circuito, luego cambia la batería del tester y lo último mide que voltaje obtienes directamente en la salida (antes de los capacitores), y pon la punta COM (común o negra) en GND (o 0Vcc, GND, tierra, etc), y la punta roja en el pin de salida del integrado


----------



## SoySantiago (Dic 2, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Seguro no tienes conectado el parlante a la salida, con lo que el capacitor no puede descargar, asi que lo que mides es la tensión de salida con el capacitor descargado (casi un corto), y junto a


Si tenía conectado el parlante a la salida


DJ T3 dijo:


> Hay algo que no tiene sentido, y es medir mas de la mitad del voltaje de alimentación en la salida (Vcc/2 = tensión en la salida), que siendo 20Vcc deberías medir unos 10Vcc...


Si eso no tiene sentido, mi fuente es de 18.5v pero al final me termino dando 20v


DJ T3 dijo:


> Trata de rehacer el circuito, luego cambia la batería del tester y lo último mide que voltaje obtienes directamente en la salida (antes de los capacitores), y pon la punta COM (común o negra) en GND (o 0Vcc, GND, tierra, etc), y la punta roja en el pin de salida del integrado


Voy a armar todo de cero otra vez pero pienso giarme de la pcb para acomodar los componentes de mejor manera y tratar de replicar las pistas con alambre


----------



## Alexis0159 (Dic 3, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 292592
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292593
> ...


Yo tengo montado asi otro amplificador pero con dos TDA7294 y me atrevo a decir que está más improlijo que este , en todo caso nunca está de más mejorar el montaje, yo estoy en eso todavía.


----------



## SoySantiago (Dic 3, 2022)

Alexis0159 dijo:


> Yo tengo montado asi otro amplificador pero con dos TDA7294 y me atrevo a decir que está más improlijo que este , en todo caso nunca está de más mejorar el montaje, yo estoy en eso todavía.


Yo no tengo experiencia pero creo que sería bueno meter el diagrama en un programa de diseño de PCB como EasyEDA y crear la PCB y luego solo la replicas en la placa perforada
Eso es para acomodar mejor los componentes.
Digo EasyEDA porque es el mas sencillo (según mi experiencia) pero claro que hay mejores


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 3, 2022)

SoySantiago dijo:


> Yo no tengo experiencia pero creo que sería bueno meter el diagrama en un programa de diseño de PCB como EasyEDA y crear la PCB y luego solo la replicas en la placa perforada
> Eso es para acomodar mejor los componentes.
> Digo EasyEDA porque es el mas sencillo (según mi experiencia) pero claro que hay mejores



VeeCAD Home Aunque hay unos cuantos más.


----------



## SoySantiago (Dic 3, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> VeeCAD Home Aunque hay unos cuantos más.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292645


Si, la verdad no conozco muchos y uso EasyEDA porque me resulta muy completo y fácil de usar pero alguien con mas experiencia optaría por algo más profesional y completo aunque sea más complicado de usar


switchxxi dijo:


> VeeCAD Home Aunque hay unos cuantos más.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 292645


Pero que bueno que se ve ese programa, perfecto para placas placas perforadas, la verdad no lo conocía
Voy a usarlo para mi proyecto en lugar de EasyEDA ya que ese es para diseñar circuitos para mandarlos a hacer en cambio este es para prototipos


----------

